# ontario deer draw??



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

im looking on the mnr website to find howmeny tags they are giving in what zone but i cant find anything.

Any help would be great


----------



## sidekick101 (Aug 4, 2009)

2 in 76B normaly. They don't have the new regs out yet. I was told another month


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

THey are out onlne as well as in print.

NOt sure what WMU you are looking at.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> THey are out onlne as well as in print.
> 
> NOt sure what WMU you are looking at.


Are you sure about that, they never print the present years tag draw quota. normaly just the prior year.

Im looking for 43B Im hopin they are giving out way less tags this year. The deer population there is hurting pretty bad.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I just meant the regs are out. I did not look for numbers.


We hunted 43B for a few years when the getting was good......the last few years I have had friends go Gun hunting and not some back with one....yikes!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> I just meant the regs are out. I did not look for numbers.
> 
> 
> We hunted 43B for a few years when the getting was good......the last few years I have had friends go Gun hunting and not some back with one....yikes!


yup i hope mnr wake up and cut the tags.


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

the tags in 43b this year will be 4000


----------

